#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help to translate words in this pic and sentence

## Woethat

Hi all, need some help to translate the words in this pic and the sentence below. 



Sentence: 🤣เพื่อนให้

Thank you very much. Haha

----------


## Crestofawave

Is Pat a man or a woman?
If Pat is a woman it says - _Pat, when are you going to stop fooling around_? ie dressing prvocatively, maybe chatting up a friend's boyfriend- แรด mmeans rhino and when in heat the female will rut with many males
If Pat is a man it could mean the same ie promiscuous or it could mean  a lady boy or a cry-baby.._Pat when are you going to stop being a cry-baby/lady boy/womaniser?
_
Only you know Pat what you really are.555

----------


## crackerjack101

Is Pat a DJ?    ::chitown::

----------


## Woethat

Thanks for the translation. Is there any exact meaning to it? Yea a DJ

----------


## Woethat

Please help to translate this as well.

คนมีความรักมักจะดูเด็กลงไปนิดนึง โอ้ยยยย

Thanks!!!

----------

